# Serpentine belt



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Startingover said:


> If RED lights come on and you think its a serpentine belt………and car makes squealing noise
> 
> but if it starts is it safe to drive 2 miles to a garage? Plus its hard to steer.
> 
> ...


If the same belt drives the water pump, you do not want to run the motor with out it.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

You can drive it for a little way, but as they discovered, you'll be without power steering. You'll also be without electricity, except what's stored in the battery, and without the water pump, so be careful with uses of electricity (headlights/DRLs, etc.) and watch the temperature gauge carefully, and stop and turn it off for a while if it gets more than 3/4 of the way up on the gauge.

Edit: Might be safest to remove the belt completely, since the squealing could be a component (alternator, water pump, etc.) that is locked up. If that's the case, keeping the belt on carries some risk of damage to other components.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks.
Called tow truck. Small town but crazy 5 o’clock traffic. That hard steering would be dangerous. 

i’ll loan my car meanwhile.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Thanks.
> Called tow truck. Small town but crazy 5 o’clock traffic. That hard steering would be dangerous.
> 
> i’ll loan my car meanwhile.


Yeah, driving in traffic without power steering is not a good idea. 

Generous of you to loan them your car. Hopefully, they'll take care of it. I've done that several times, with mixed results. Some bring it back clean, washed and full of gas, others drive it 40 miles with no coolant and leave it in a parking lot on the other side of the state...


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> Yeah, driving in traffic without power steering is not a good idea.
> 
> Generous of you to loan them your car. Hopefully, they'll take care of it. I've done that several times, with mixed results. Some bring it back clean, washed and full of gas, others drive it 40 miles with no coolant and leave it in a parking lot on the other side of the state...


Learned a lot! Tow driver asked where hitch was??? Theres a little square in front of RAV’s that pops out. He found, in a side panel in cargo area, a hook to screw in the little square. Who knew! He also said a belt was gone an thats why steering was hard.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Picked it up today. New alternator, battery, serpentine belt. She went ahead with 150,000 check up. New brake rotors, and oil change.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Thanks.
> Called tow truck. Small town but crazy 5 o’clock traffic. That hard steering would be dangerous.
> 
> i’ll loan my car meanwhile.



I hope this a dear friend, or close relative.

I personally do not loan my vehicle to even them, but, I have been suckered by some people before.

I see that everything is back to usual already.

Great of you to help.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> Generous of you to loan them your car. Hopefully, they'll take care of it. I've done that several times, with mixed results. Some bring it back clean, washed and full of gas, others drive it 40 miles with no coolant and* leave it in a parking lot on the other side of the state..*.



5 years ago, my Niece loaned her 05 F250 4X4 to a boyfriend to move across town. 

He disappeared with the truck.

It was found a month later in a field in eastern ILLINOIS, with the exhaust sawed out.

Stuck up to the rocker panels in mud. 

BIL went with a trailer to bring it back home. He worked at the local Ford dealership in the body shop, so he got a great discount on repairs. 

The boyfriend was found 2 months later in Texas, driving another stolen vehicle from a girl from ILLINOIS.

As far as I know he is still locked up. 

This is a lesson on loaning your vehicle for all readers.


ED


----------



## Scaredrabbit (Jun 10, 2021)

True. Have loaned a truck out and got it back with a blown engine. Thankfully...it was just a Ford Powerstroke and only about a 10K motor...UGH!!!


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

First always change the serpentine belt at the manufacturer's recommended intervals. 
Second, always keep the old belt in your vehicle.
In the event your belt snaps or causing other issues, you can put back on the old belt which will likely hold long enough to get you to an auto parts store for a new one or a garage.

As for loaning vehicles, I can count on one hand the people I would do this for.

I have borrowed vehicles from friends and family. In every case, when that vehicle was returned, it was clean and had a full tank of gas no matter how much gas it has when I borrowed it or how little I ran it.

On one occasion years ago, my FiL loaned us his car for about 2 weeks when one of ours was in the shop for an engine replacement. Before I returned that car to him, it was completely detailed inside and out. Carpets and seats were shampooed, body was polished and waxed and it had a full tank of gas when I parked it in his driveway. I think that incident helped cement the great relationship he and I have to this day.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> First always change the serpentine belt at the manufacturer's recommended intervals.
> Second, always keep the old belt in your vehicle.
> In the event your belt snaps or causing other issues, you can put back on the old belt which will likely hold long enough to get you to an auto parts store for a new one or a garage.
> 
> ...


Good advice on changing Serpentine Belt. I’ll try to do that:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yup. I had a serp belt shred on the highway in my old Mustang. Managed to get off the hwy and called a friend who lived nearby to come take me to an auto parts store, where I bought a new belt and loaner tensioner tool. Bought an extra belt when I returned the tool (just to keep it in the trunk). Never needed it before I sold the car, which proves it was a good investment!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Didn’t know Serpentine belts were so important but read that car should’ve had a new serpentine belt at 150,000 mile checkup. There’s actually 154,000 miles on that vehicle.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Didn’t New [sic] Serpentine belts were so important...


Well, a vehicle won't drive well, or run safely for very long, without it, but it won't instantly destroy the engine, like a broken timing belt often does.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Didn’t know Serpentine belts were so important but read that car should’ve had a new serpentine belt at 150,000 mile checkup. There’s actually 154,000 miles on that vehicle.


I frequently get teased about my diligence to vehicle maintenance. It does not bother me as the only time I had to have my vehicle towed was when the fuel pump in my 00' committed seppuku. Many of those same people cannot say the same thing.

Simple preventative maintenance can often help you avoid expensive repairs.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Drachenfire said:


> I frequently get teased about my diligence to vehicle maintenance. It does not bother me as the only time I had to have my vehicle towed was when the fuel pump in my 00' committed seppuku. Many of those same people cannot say the same thing.
> 
> Simple preventative maintenance can often help you avoid expensive repairs.



I drove the last one for 26 years, with over 300,000 miles on it, with regular maintenance, and minor repairs like lights, tires and such.

Would still be running it, but for a driver on the phone crash.

Other vehicle hit me.

Damaged beyond Insurance Adjusters limits.


ED


----------

